
Why Evangelicals voted for Trump: religious persecution - mgh2
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/09/us/evangelicals-trump-christianity.html
======
bediger4000
TL;DR: Evangelical Christians hope for a power grab. There's a lot of
ahistorical belief (US started as a Christian nation) and a lot of self-
delusion (Christians are widely persecuted) behind the feeling that
Evangelicals need to grab power.

~~~
mgh2
Do you have proof or is this just your opinion?

~~~
rumanator
Are you looking for proof about what? About the belief that the US is a
Christian nation or about the belief that Christians are persecuted in the US?

Because evangelical groups have been very vocal about each of those claims for
a very long time.

~~~
mgh2
Yes, proof to refute their points

~~~
mgh2
I will help you out:

1\. America as a "Christian nation": partly true, due to settlers being mostly
Puritans seeking shelter from religious persecution. Ex: Harvard created by
Puritans

2\. Evangelical power grab: Yes, they might have infiltrated the government.
Watch a Netflix documentary called “The Family” based on an insider’s
investigation.

3\. Religious persecution: from varied, unconventional sources (not from
mainstream liberal media)- Christianity is the most persecuted religion
internationally (in terms of gravity of consequences): beheadings,
incarceration, beatings, etc. The US still has it easy.

Although Evangelicals sometimes wanders off from mainline Christianity, their
points are not exactly without merit.

------
burfog
This isn't complicated.

Trump: not religious, mostly respects human life, fits well with prosperity
theology, promises to stop bringing in people who really hate Christians

Hillary: not religious, barely respects human life, fits OK with prosperity
theology, promises to bring in more people who really hate Christians

If you were an evangelical Christian, wouldn't that be an easy decision? The
negatives would be painful, but the balance of attributes clearly points one
way.

